# Cage dryers=death dryers?



## pbslave (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I am new here! 


But as my first post, I have something very serious and grave to ask. A friend's maltese died at PetSmart two weeks ago after being in the cage dryer. She left it at 11 and they called around 3 to tell her that they went to check on him (the puppy) and after being in the dryer for 15 mins, he had died. He was only 1 year. 

Have you ever heard of something like this?
Should a Maltese even be in a cage dryer? 

Thanks,
P.B.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG, how horrible. Yes, I have heard of it before. I am so sorry it happened. I would certainly be talking to a good lawyer. That is prue negligence.
Did you say noone checked on the puppy for 4 hous? I'm so sorry this was your first post but Welcome.
:welcometosm:


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

No, what she said was the pup was in the dryer cage for 15 minutes.



> Did you say noone checked on the puppy for 4 hous?
> :welcometosm:[/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We've had discussions on this subject before. Inside Edition periodically reruns the piece it did on the dangers of cage dryers.

http://www.insideedition.com/ourstories/re...spx?storyid=403

Cage dryers are especially dangerous for Toy breed dogs and flat faced dogs like Pugs, Pekinese, etc.

Everyone should ask a potential groomer if they use cage dryers before leaving their pet there. Either insist your dog be hand dried or walk away.


----------



## pbslave (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions/care. I will let my friend know ASAP!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: How awful. I'm so phobic about cage dryers, I take my babies to the groomer already bathed & hand blowdried by me.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't take my furbabies to get groomed but on an occasion I will but they have always hand dried them.





> We've had discussions on this subject before. Inside Edition periodically reruns the piece it did on the dangers of cage dryers.
> 
> http://www.insideedition.com/ourstories/re...spx?storyid=403
> 
> ...




Marj, I hear of this happening more and more. What is it that is so dangerous for them? Is it that there is too much air blowing on them or is it the heat?? Just want to learn, I find the topic very interesting. I certainly wouldn't want to lose on of my babies due to this!!

I worked at Petco for awhile in the grooming part. They had cage dryers but had a very strict procedure. They were never left with the dryer on for long and we had to keep a close eye on them and make sure they had water at all times and that the temperature in the room didn't reach a certain temperature that would make the room to hot. The dryers were also cool air so they didn't get overheated. We never had any problems with using them but we really only use them on the dogs that were really wet and took forever to dry and wouldn't let us dry them with a high velocity dryer.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am by no means an expert, but from what I have read, the combination of high heat in an enclosed area with poor air circulation can make the temperature inside a cage rise as high as 135 degrees. It's similar to parents leaving children in cars unattended in hot weather.

Toy breed dogs, especially those with flat faces who have breathing issues anyway, are most susceptible.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

It is absolutely TERRIBLE! I hate those cage dryers, there are alternatives. We have the forced air dryers ( not sure of the brand) and when we bathe dogs at work, they go in a cage, with one or two hoses attached to the cage. These dryers do not blow hot air, they just blow air to circulate aruond the cage to help dry them faster. And we only leave them on for 15 minutes at a time, just to be safe. I can't imagine having hot air blowing on a dog and not having some kind of policy... these deaths are completely avoidable... :angry:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That is so sad.. every groomer that i have been to here in NY never has had one..
What a sad thing..
ANDREA


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I took Mia to Petco once and they use it there. I stayed there the whole time and I told them to get her out before she was done because she was so miserable and whimpering in there. First and last time.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

> It is absolutely TERRIBLE! I hate those cage dryers, there are alternatives. We have the forced air dryers ( not sure of the brand) and when we bathe dogs at work, they go in a cage, with one or two hoses attached to the cage. These dryers do not blow hot air, they just blow air to circulate aruond the cage to help dry them faster. And we only leave them on for 15 minutes at a time, just to be safe. I can't imagine having hot air blowing on a dog and not having some kind of policy... these deaths are completely avoidable... :angry:[/B]



Hmm, maybe I am not thinking of cage dryers then because this is what they had at Petco when I worked there. They just hooked on to the cage and and didn't blow hot air. It always stayed cool in the rooms and cages, and they dogs always seemed to be comfortable.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omg that is so horrible... I can't believe it. That is so sad..  I used to do all the grooming here at my house for my Luci, but ever since I shaved her, I have to take her in once a month for a trim, and my groomer doesn't use cage dryers AT ALL at her place. Poor little baby...


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, that's awful, I wonder whether they are going to pay her something. Not that she'll replace her puppy for money, but if they have to pay now they'll be more careful next time. I read something similar but in this case the dog didn't died, but get really hurt and need to be hospitalized and neutered because his testicles get burn after the groomer went out to eat and left the maltese unatended in the cage dryer.
Personally, I bath, blowdry and do everything at home, even if I'm extremely tired. I took Maximus to the vet about two weeks ago and he got really hyper when the tech cut his nails, and even screamed in one occasion. So better safe than sorry: Home grooming for my maltese baby. :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This is just horrible! I know nothing can bring that poor baby back, but I would certainly consider legal action - this can't be allowed to continue!


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't even imagine getting a call from a groomer and them telling me that horrible news! I would be devistated!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wondering if this is the type of cage dryer that causes the problems


http://www.petlift.com/catalog/web/dryers.htm

or this general style seems to be the more popular
http://www.edemco.com/products/Dryers/F3005CageDryerNG.php

BUT look at the temp range!!! 72-132 degrees???!! What is that about!!?? WHY would they even have such a high heat for a cage dryer?? If cages were 'stacked'.. I would think the air could build up pretty high withing cage even if setting was lower side. This model with an optional! timer of 30 or even 60 minutes! If someone accidentally set the wrong heat setting I can see where disaster is in the way...and with such a timer .. I tend to think people might walk away with out checking..but rely on the timer to "alert' them to check on the pooch.
These things I truly believe are just a measn for 'mass-production' and with little regard to a poochs comfort. 
There have been a couple of deaths in the NY area with cage dryers. I'd never ever consent to any pooch of mine to have one used. Too easy to get 'too-busy' and forget the pooch.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Was it on this forum there was a 'new-gadget' where even the bathing was done by a machine? the dog was placed into this 'box' and jets of water came at them..then rinse and supposedly even medicated shampoos could be used. I remember thinking how scarey this must be for a poosh and never did understand how getting the shampoos , medicated or otherwise could be prevented from getting into the eyes!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:shocked: I never knew that cage dryers can kill maltese dogs 

so sorry and sad to hear about the maltese though :smcry: 


Thanks for letting people like me (who did not know about it before) be aware of it. Snowy have been in that cage dryer once..with his old groomer and am so happy that he survived 

oh and also wanted to say
[attachment=25736ost_159...85708987.jpg]


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Does anyone not get their Maltese clipped at all? I've been having Buttons clipped around his eyes every couple of weeks but I'm wondering if it might not be better to let it grow out completely because it seems like he always has little short hairs around his eyes & has been tearing.
> 
> If you do have them trimmed up, how often do you have it done?[/B]


this is soooo sad... I'm so soorry this happened to your friend.

i once found an article at peta.com about things you should look for in a groomer or something like that (i'll look for the article again)
and some of their tips were NEVER cage driers... because there had been loads of cases of death.
also be careful withh groomers that leave the dogs tied up on the table and walk away. (dogs had jumped and died.)
and some other stuff...

when I was looking for new groomer hwne mac's moved away... I visited a bunch... all of them had cae driers and made the dogs wait on cages. one place actually have 2 dogs on each cage... I could not imagine my baby stuck there with a dog he doesn't know. soooo sad. 

now we have the mobile groomer... because it is impossible to find someone that doens't use the cage drier.


----------

